
Pokémon GO makes $0.25 a day per user - etr71115
https://www.surveymonkey.com/business/intelligence/early-pokemon-go-retention/
======
ozten
> We estimate Pokémon GO’s average revenue per daily active user (ARPDAU) at
> around $0.25.

Is that through the shop page? I've clicked it several times over several days
on 2 different Wifi networks and it has always been a blank white screen for
me.

